# Making A Difference



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Great share! Thank you!


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

Great story, I've heard it before in elementary school... wish we could save every dog...


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

That is a great story. SOOOOO true!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

mainegirl said:


> To all of us who go nuts trying to save "just one dog" or all the dogs. I keep thinking of the story of the starfish. Substitute golden retriever for starfish (no I don't mean throw them into the ocean.... you know what I mean)
> 
> Once a man was walking along a beach. The sun was shining and it was a beautiful day. Off in the distance he could see a person going back and forth between the surf's edge and and the beach. Back and forth this person went. As the man approached he could see that there were hundreds of starfish stranded on the sand as the result of the natural action of the tide.
> The man was stuck by the the apparent futility of the task. There were far too many starfish. Many of them were sure to perish. As he approached the person continued the task of picking up starfish one by one and throwing them into the surf.
> ...


I love that story! It always gives me encouragement. The GRCA National Rescue Committee awards "starfish awards" to outstanding rescues.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I liked that one. Thanks for posting it. It really is a case of every little bit helps.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is so true. I wish we could help all animals.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

All I know is that someone saved each one of my pack - how can I NOT try to save others??? Great post.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

It's such a beautiful story. Making a difference in one life is so very, very important. Sometimes all you can offer is a smile or support, but to the person or animal on the receiving end, it can make the world a better place for them, even if for only a moment.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I love that! The rescue group down here, Golden Beginnings, was awarded the Starfish Award by the GRCA for its help after Hurricane Katrina. I wasn't down here then, but I can just imagine it was 'all hands on deck'. 

Thanks to this story, I'm reminded that no matter how insignificant it may feel, whatever help I can give does make a difference.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks Beth for posting this. It is a great story!!


----------

